# Cooler Master V Series 850 W



## crmaris (Oct 23, 2013)

Several months ago, we reviewed the Cooler Master V1000, which amazed us with its performance. Now, it is time for its smaller brother, the V850. Sharing the same platform with the V1000, it has the same features, including a fully modular cabling design, 80 Plus Gold efficiency, Japanese caps, and a silent, high-quality fan.

*Show full review*


----------



## dj-electric (Oct 23, 2013)

It is finally good to see some prime grade-A quality power supplies from CM, even if it is a KM3 design. Even? especially if it's a KM3 design. Simply great.


----------



## Sin (Oct 23, 2013)

Excellent review Crmaris!


----------



## Joe Public (Oct 24, 2013)

I've been recommending these V-series CM PSUs to people I know that are building lately, they are great value and excellent quality.  I'm glad to see CM stepping up their game with these units.


----------



## Krnt (Oct 28, 2013)

Is the V700 version of these series is any different? 
I bought one a few months ago as a replacement of a CM Silent 700M because it was giving me problems to post after plugged in, guiding myself by the V1000 review I thought it was going to be a good buy, I think it is, but I'm not happy with it, since it always gives me problems to post the first time after plugged in, and a cheap CM GX450 don't have that kind of problems.

I've heard that is pretty normal with some highly efficient PSUs, its hard to believe, did you experience any of these problems with this or any simillar PSU?


----------



## crmaris (Oct 28, 2013)

The V700 is based on the same platform with the V850 and 1000 models. As for the problem you have I have no clue on this. You should contact CM's support and report it to them.


----------

